# My Latest Foster ~ A Terrier ~ LOL



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

This is just a cute story:

A former co-worker called me in panic mode. She needs to find a rescue for a stray her daughter found. She's a JR/Chihuahua Mix. 

I said, "I'll take her". So she brought her to Casa del Caca. 

I was busy with work, so took her in a week later to check for a micro-chip. Well, yup I found the original owner, he came within the hour. They had been searching for a month. :wub:

I miss her so much. She was a love bug. So, the good news is, not only is she home with her family, there was a reward (donations from another forum) for her return. I told him I did not want anything, just keep the dog safe. Well, the other forum decided to give the reward money to our local Maltese Rescue, in thanks of sponsoring her!! Oh yes, it was over $4000 ~ :chili::chili:

Is that cool, or what? I love "dog people".


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

WOW!! That is way cool!  Dog people are awesome and you're at the top of the list!

Linda


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Dearest Deb!
I'm hardly on this forum and decided to pop in today and I see you! Miss you. How are you and your crew. I'm sure you are still burning the candle at both ends and in the middle. What a fantastic story! Do you have a pic? Kisses!

GG


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

sophie said:


> WOW!! That is way cool!  Dog people are awesome and you're at the top of the list!
> 
> Linda


Thanks so much Linda!! It warmed my heart to send this donation to a local rescue, who was there for us in our time of need. I am in awe of the gals on the other forum. 

Hey, I miss you girlfriend!! :wub:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Miss you, too! Think about you and your gang often. Just popped in SM to look for some info on grooming and saw your post! Have I told you that you rock??? Hugs

Linda


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

gopotsgo said:


> Dearest Deb!
> I'm hardly on this forum and decided to pop in today and I see you! Miss you. How are you and your crew. I'm sure you are still burning the candle at both ends and in the middle. What a fantastic story! Do you have a pic? Kisses!
> 
> GG


Oh, Gigi!!

I so miss you. The crew is fine. I've had quite the mix lately, and I love it. :wub:

We still need to get together! Jops misses you, and your wonderful husband. Oh, and LBB can't wait to "see" you ~ LOL

I love you my friend.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

sophie said:


> Miss you, too! Think about you and your gang often. Just popped in SM to look for some info on grooming and saw your post! Have I told you that you rock??? Hugs
> 
> Linda


YOU are the one who flippin' ROCKS!! 

Oh, and I also need help with grooming. I so suck. I can't even groom myself properly ~ LMAO :HistericalSmiley:

Joplin: NoShit
LBB: I think you look fine


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

This is AWESOME!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

wow that's wonderful! doggie is safe back at home and a reward!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I love dog people too! What a great ending, for the dog and Maltese Rescue!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Deb it's so great to see you posting. You and the gang are missed. What a great story... Win/win. A JR and Chi mix huh? The dog's photo is probably under the definition of high strung on the dictionary.😱


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Deb - this is so cool! Tessa says, "Auntie Deb -you're the best!"


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Deb, how great is that! You deserve much more!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

That's such a happy ending! great!!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

It always makes me smile after reading your posts. I miss you here too!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I just love stories with happy endings. You did good girl!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

A happy ending and a happy reunion!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

3Maltmom said:


> YOU are the one who flippin' ROCKS!!
> 
> Oh, and I also need help with grooming. I so suck. I can't even groom myself properly ~ LMAO :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> ...


What size comb are you using?????? :HistericalSmiley:

I've sure missed seeing you on here. Where are you hanging out now days or are you too busy to be online?


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

That is a great story! Good feelings all around!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I just hope Bridget sees this story & it gives more hope!
Great job Deb!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

I love happy reunion stories. That's pretty amazIng that they gave the money to Maltese Rescue, and you are incredible for saying you didn't want anything. Just think what our world could be like if it were filled with more people like you and the people who donated the money.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What a great story!!!! I love happy endings! :chili:
Miss you, stranger....your stories always give me a needed smile! :thumbsup:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Fabulous!!!!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Wow, Great story Deb and so glad to hear those microchips do work once in awhile. I can only imagine how thrilled the owners were to get the dog back. What a nice reward too. Great work as always Deb. Hugs,Edie


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Wow Deb, this is sooo cool !:chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Such a wonerful story. Glad that the fluff is back home and call that donations when to Maltese Rescue.


----------



## ThatBrunette (Jun 14, 2012)

I love a good success story! Thank you for sharing and thank you for making the world a better place.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh gee...:wub: :chili:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Deb, as other's have stated..... I've been off the site for awhile too... just got back on last night and see you...:chili::chili::chili:

Miss you dear friend. Glad things are good at casa del caca... :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

That is too awesome. You have such a soft spot in your heart. :wub: I am very surprised that they did not have him checked for a micro chip.


----------

